# wasserzeichen auf bildern einfügen



## CaptainFalcon (22. Juli 2003)

Hi zusammen

hab mich jetzt doch mal entschieden hier zu posten... hock heut schon den ganzen tag am rechner und versuch verzweifelt ein tool zu finden mit dem ich wasserzeichen (watermarks) auf meine fotos klatschen kann. Potoshop hat glaube so ne funktion des geht aber nur einzeln, ich brauch was, das das bei mehreren Bildern aufeinmal macht. Hab zwar ein paar (shareware) tools aber ich kann keine webung auf den bildern gebrauchen, gibts denn da nix freeware mäßiges? oder ein gutes shareware programm?

Danke für eure hilfe schonmal (oder fürs lesen bis hier  )

greets
CaptainFalcon

PS: ich hoff das is das richtige forum


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Juli 2003)

Wenn Du ein Digimarc Wasserzeichen meinst ( Menü: Filter ), dann nutze dioch die *Stapelverarbeitung* und baue Dir eine *Aktion* ...

N.S.: Habs mal in PS Forum verschoben...!


----------

